# Opinions on oldies Mission Speakers series 700



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello!
I think I got a nice local deal.

Got myself pair of Mission 703s, 701s and the center 70c2 in very good shape, just some minor cabinet chips on 2 of them, for $60 
I like that they are big and sound nice too at least for my Computer gaming setup. 
I was using a mix of speakers before so is good to have closer matching voicing now.
Basically I was going to buy stands for my main monitors when mixing, Ascends 170se, but I was like mmmm 80 for sturdy stands or 60 and I just use the towers as my stands which are perfect height for the 170se and I get 5 nice speakers for $20 less....done deal! 
I know they are more like UK brand but they seem nicely built so while not a popular brand here, I am guessing they are not that bad.
Regards


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mission is a great brand of speaker, sadly they dont have much of a following here in North America. They are very popular in the UK as you say. The quality went down hill a bit in the mid 90s as they tried to get into the market here and started to build lower end speakers. Im not sure of the more recent offerings from them but they are still in business over there.
I still have my Mission 765s in my living room and 762s in my home theater room.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Cool. For me really it was a bonus for sure and my quick testing yesterday was not bad at all. Heavy, feel solid. And for $60, it was a nice day I think


----------

